
A Brief History of Drowning - Petiver
https://psmag.com/a-brief-history-of-drowning-3ddf5836ea87
======
oska
_> We were born to run on the savannah, not swim in the ocean, and to have
done anything but run would have been to misallocate precious energy
resources._

And yet the littoral zone and the shallows of lakes and coastal waters are
very rich with protein and nutrient rich food, which easily provide a
significant multiple of the energy used to procure them. And there are shell
middens in places like Australia that go back tens of thousands of years that
show that humans were fully cognisant of, and able to exploit these rich food
resources. Not to mention that modern humans have a marked propensity for
living near water bodies and just generally hanging out on beaches (where you
see nearly no other large animal life that isn't aquatic).

Finally, that photo at the top of the article is quite weird. I don't think
drowning women are terribly preoccupied with modestly preventing their dresses
from floating up.

